# I did a bad bad thing - started WarBreaker a few days ago



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

WarBreaker by Brandon Sanderson... I was looking for a book that I wouldn't mind putting down so I would study and do homework (I really hate being back in school, it really cuts into my reading time ) anyway, for some reason I picked this one to read. Some unknown author, so maybe it will be an ok read. WELL IT"S NOT!!! I can't but the darn book down and when I do Yip you guessed it all I think about during math homework, chemistry class is this book.

I'm not even halfway through and I just soooo want to read, read, read. wait,,, why I am I waisting my reading time here Oh I'm supposed to be doing homework and this is me putting it off  Even with all the errors in the pdf conversion I still enjoy it. I barely even notice them I'm so caught up in the story.

Has anyone else read this book? What do you think / or did you think about it?

I think I downloaded the PDF from http://creativecommons.org but not really sure. Its up for free to be shared so if interested I can email to you as has a free distribution license.

theresam


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Now there's a great recommendation for a book!  I'm going to have to take a look at it!

Betsy


----------



## Amsee (Jul 6, 2009)

I want to read this book too..Hope I can read it next month. I'm till busy reading other books tho.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

All I remembered about it before I started was that it was sci-fi and free. It's got an interesting premus and I find myself occasionally yelling at some of the characters   Oh and there or some things I so wish I could do!! But will have to wait until someone else has read it so I can 'talk' 

If you need me to send it to you let me know. 

theresam


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This page on the author's web site has several downloadable versions. Scroll down toward the bottom of the page and you'll find 2 different .PRC versions to try (just before the "Comparisons" heading).


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I read this several months ago.  Don't remember where I heard about it, but I think I got it free from Feedbooks.  I agree that it was quite good and very hard to put down.  Happy reading!

N


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

NogDog said:


> This page on the author's web site has several downloadable versions. Scroll down toward the bottom of the page and you'll find 2 different .PRC versions to try (just before the "Comparisons" heading).


thanks I'll check them out so I have a copy that doesn't have as many formatting errors.

Right now i'm typing up my chem lab but wish I was reading....hopefully this weekend I can get back to it. I have 3 tests this week ;(

theresam


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Very tempting recommendation; I just grabbed it in a couple of formats.
Two of my college age kids are in summer school. My daughter has the same thoughts as you, bkworm8it!
Makes me very glad that I'm not in school at the moment.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

What is this book about? 

Melissa


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I read his Mistborn trilogy on Kindle and they were very good. Haven't started Warbreaker yet, but i did pick up the free copy. He wrote Elantris too which is supposed to be good as well. He is also finishing the Wheel of Time series for the late Robert Jordan.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

meljackson said:


> What is this book about?
> 
> Melissa


Melissa, 
Briefly (and if I remember correctly) this is a stand-alone fantasy novel about a princess who has been sent to marry the God-King of a powerful neighboring kingdom in order to prevent war. I don't think I'm giving too much away (it happens pretty early in the book) by saying that


Spoiler



her sister sets out to save her from her fate


. For the most part, the story is told from the sisters' points-of-view. There is romance, intrigue, mystery and adventure. As with Kreelanwarrior's _In Her Name_, I would say that you don't have to be a huge fan of fantasy fiction to enjoy it.

I believe Sanderson made various revisions of _Warbreaker_ available for free as he wrote it, and I picked up one of the later ones. I enjoyed it enough that I'll be reading some of his other books.

Hope this helps!

N


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I read it a few months ago when it was still officially "not yet released" (as Neekeebee said, he was putting up versions as he wrote it, but I got one of the later if not final versions), and have read soooo many books since then that I wouldn't be able to do justice to a discussion now.  But I liked it. It was the first book of his I'd read, although I have the sample of the first book of Mistborn and have had it for a long time, just not gotten to it yet.  It was an intriguing story, and left so that future stories could be told in that universe. I would read more if they came out.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds like this might be a good candidate for a "free" book klub?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

marianner said:


> Sounds like this might be a good candidate for a "free" book klub?


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I didn't like the wheel of time series. I gave up after about book 3 just wasnt for me but didn't know about the Mistborn trilogy. Ill have to check those out (during school break lol).

I think warbreaker would make a good book klub book.



CegAbq said:


> Two of my college age kids are in summer school. My daughter has the same thoughts as you, bkworm8it!
> Makes me very glad that I'm not in school at the moment.


LOL CeqAbq, I keep wondering why I keep going each morning, expecially during the nice sunny days!!!!!

theresam


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> I didn't like the wheel of time series. I gave up after about book 3 just wasnt for me ...


I think I gave up after book 5.... it was too much of an investment of time (that could be spent reading other books) when Jordan seemed intent on writing as many tomes as possible where nothing really happens and no progression in the storyline is made.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I think I gave up after book 5.... it was too much of an investment of time (that could be spent reading other books) when Jordan seemed intent on writing as many tomes as possible where nothing really happens and no progression in the storyline is made.


Thanks, I'd always wondered if I should have kept at it, but like you said so many other books to get to lol!!

theresam


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, bkworm8it. I had a similar experience with another Creative Commons license book, Little Brother by Cory Doctorow.
You can find it here: http://www.feedbooks.com/book/2466 once you've finished studying.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

suicidepact said:


> Thanks for the tip, bkworm8it. I had a similar experience with another Creative Commons license book, Little Brother by Cory Doctorow.
> You can find it here: http://www.feedbooks.com/book/2466 once you've finished studying.


Thanks, i've downloaded it to my list of things to read  but will be sure to hold this one for a break during classes

theresam


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I just finished it --and yes, couldn't put it down. I want to read more with same characters, is there a sequel? I couldn't download the most recent version, so mine had lots of typos and I wonder if much of the book changed in later versions. I loved the concept of Breath. I thought the ending wrapped up nicely. Now I am puttering around with another book that is not nearly as interesting. 

So--have you all read any other Brandon Sanderson novels?? Recommendations?


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Does this happen very often - a pre-release version offered for free, then a final version for sale on Amazon? Amazon offers the Kindle version for $15.37:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Does this happen very often - a pre-release version offered for free, then a final version for sale on Amazon? Amazon offers the Kindle version for $15.37:


No, it does not happen often. If you read the author's web site you'll see that this was a sort of experiment for him (in agreement with his publisher) to make various development versions of this novel available for free in electronic form, in part to--hopefully--attract potential readers to this and his other titles.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

NogDog said:


> No, it does not happen often. If you read the author's web site you'll see that this was a sort of experiment for him (in agreement with his publisher) to make various development versions of this novel available for free in electronic form, in part to--hopefully--attract potential readers to this and his other titles.


Interesting! Has anyone read both the pre-release and final Kindle versions to compare? The Amazon reviews are glowing, but at over $15, I'd probably wait for the price to come down before buying.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm just a pre-released copy. Don't think I'll get the final version if it's $15 but may wait until it comes down in price, though it would be interesting to see what the difference is between the two. 

Also his experiment has worked, at least for me, I will be getting more books by him.  Of course I won't read any of them while in school, I'll wait for breaks in the quarters so I'm not distracted with homework    I plan on finishing Warbreaker this weekend. I finally have a little extra time. - One of the teachers is out until Wednesday so no homework and no class until then so only have Psych test to take today and then study for chem so I'm sure there is plenty of time for reading. After all one can only study for so long per day......like how I justify my reading  

theresam


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Interesting! Has anyone read both the pre-release and final Kindle versions to compare? The Amazon reviews are glowing, but at over $15, I'd probably wait for the price to come down before buying.


Actually, if you go to Brandon Sanderson's official website and click on the Warbreaker portal, he is still posting a free copy of the first edition hardcover in pdf as well as several previous versions. I haven't compared them, but that would be an interesting exercise.

This thread has made me remember how much I enjoyed _Warbreaker_. I think Sanderson's experiment was a good idea in that I will definitely be reading more of his work.

N


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Definitely going to give this one a go.  I just read the 1st Mistborn book and was pleasantly surprised with it.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Finally got to finish the book. Stayed up late last night (no class on Friday morning) and finished it. I was going to last week but spent all weekend studying for two exams and catching up on homework that I just couldn't bring myself to look at another printed word no matter how badly I wanted to finish this book.

It was good to the end. I want more LOL. I was very surprised by the ending its rare that a book takes me by surprise at the end so I blame it on all my schoolwork and not paying attention  <gggg>.

Now off to find another book that won't keep me obssing while studying... Seems to be getting harder to find these days with kindleboard recommendations    .

Happy reading everyone!

theresam


----------

